# State sponsorship



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

My skill is in demand in multiple states in Australia. 

I have the below questions:
1. Can I apply for multiple state sponsorships and whichever gets granted
first, procced with that on 176...

2. Is there any extra fee you have to pay while applying for state sponsorhip?

3. What document do you get when your sponsorship is approved by the state which has to be used during DIAC application?

Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi mp

the answers are as below

1. I think you can apply for multiple states. but I am not sure, let someone reply to this one

2. No there is no extra fee. you simply email them the form, documents, assessment. but you do have to give an asset statement so that they are sure you are able to manage your finance incase you are unable to find a job

3. They send you a grant letter. By email or by post I am not sure but yes they do give u a grant letter.

Happy to help (though I have hardly helped)

cheers
a


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Anjali. I want to know more about the asset statement. 

1. Is it required for every state sponsorship?

2. Is it in a particular format? 

3. Won't the bank statements do? Or it has to be on some stamp paper, etc

Thanks


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

*Statement of Assets*

I think "Statement of assets" is only required for Business Migration. Is it reqd by any state for 176 SSV RSMS also?

Can somebody confirm please?


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

*acceptance of government state nomination*

Hiya mpgrewal

I am going on a visa 176 and when you are accepted you get a certificate of acceptance from your nominated state (mine was queensland) however this is only valid for 12 months, so as soon as you have it you don't have that long to lodge your visa.

Good-luck
Lisa


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

mpgrewal said:


> 1. Can I apply for multiple state sponsorships and whichever gets granted
> first, procced with that on 176...


I know that an agent (SOMV I think) recently said that states take the sponsorship very seriously and you have to prove that you have researched the state and really want to live there. 

I would check that question with an agent (SOMV and Alan Collett are the recent posters) because you don't want to lessen your chances of getting in by applying to too many states.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it has to be an affidavit or a statement on a CA's letterhead. I feel the former is better. Get it made on a stamp paper and get a notory to sign it for you. a bank statement can be given to support the affidavit. the format is as below



I, -------------- (name) S/o --------------------- (Father's name) R/o ---------------- (address)------------------ do hereby solemnly affirm and declare my assets as under:

1. Cash
2. Jewelry
3. Property (Family owned/self owned-if you want to mention)
4. Other assets



Deponent

Verification:
Verified that teh content of the above affidavit are true and correct to the best of my knowledge and belief and nothing has been concealed therein

Deponent


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and an asset statement is required for state sponsorship, business migration, student visa. it basically is an assurance that the person can survive having enough assets incase they do not get a job


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

According to the answers, here is my understanding on 176

1. You chose 1 best state and apply for its sponsorship
2. Give proper explanation why you like that state only in the application
3. If state demands you to be self sufficient (I think only some states ask), then provide a Statements of Assets
4. Wait for 1-2 months till the state gives you acceptance letter (if you are lucky)
5. Then apply with DIAC

Now my question is won't I lose time in Steps 1- 4 and my DIAC application will be delayed by 2 months as compared to 175 ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if u want, u can apply for the 175 now and alongside apply for the state sponsorship, which takes 3 weeks (not 2 months). once u get the grant letter, u fwd the same along with a change of circumstances form and they upgrade ur application form 175 to 176. in that case u dont loose 2 months (incase u do not get the sponsorship) and if u do get the grant, ur applications moves up the que drastically.

and choose the state which has most jobs in ur field.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,
I have quick question in mind, as Iam thinking on state sponsorship too. I have two asset statements 1) CA statement and 2) an affadavit. Both were prepared in Aug 2006, The property and other assests values remains same till now, inspite their values have increased.

- Would it be a valid proof when applying for state sponsorship or the latest date are required.
- Is any proof required for stating gold in an affidavit or a CA statement? (because usually poeple might have the same).


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

pkrish said:


> Hi,
> I have quick question in mind, as Iam thinking on state sponsorship too. I have two asset statements 1) CA statement and 2) an affadavit. Both were prepared in Aug 2006, The property and other assests values remains same till now, inspite their values have increased.
> 
> - Would it be a valid proof when applying for state sponsorship or the latest date are required.
> - Is any proof required for stating gold in an affidavit or a CA statement? (because usually poeple might have the same).


No one mandates CA statements. Just declaration of assets on the application is sufficient. But it won't harm, if you can attach them since you already have it. The only deciding factor is your resume and your skillset (how unique and specialized is it).


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I did check with the ACT department, they do need proofs, if you give them a statement from your CA, it is good but they still might ask for proofs. In our case we were asked for proofs even after providing an affidavit.

Resume is a deciding factor yes but they want to make sure you have enough of transferrable assets incase you are not able to secure a job.

They have actually been turning applications down because of insufficient funds.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gold isnt considered transferrable asset, they need hard cash parked in teh bank, this too I confirmed with them


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> I did check with the ACT department, they do need proofs, if you give them a statement from your CA, it is good but they still might ask for proofs. In our case we were asked for proofs even after providing an affidavit.
> 
> Resume is a deciding factor yes but they want to make sure you have enough of transferrable assets incase you are not able to secure a job.
> 
> They have actually been turning applications down because of insufficient funds.


Oh is it..Thanks for information. For those who don't know ACT is a pure govt state means everything there is directly related to public sector and govt companies. Its quite different from other states and above all there's top security and very less crime.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, till sometime back the timeline for getting through the visa was straight. 2 months fr employer sponsored/state sponsored, 9 months for 175. but now that 175 (non CSL and MODL) is taking longer than most people expected, infact it is almost uncertain, people are trying to go the state sponsorship way, which means people are applying for sponsorship just to jump the que. The respective state has all the reasons to check on assets one has. Infact, recession, lesser number of jobs, all these also add to them being strict with the asset bit.

everyday we hear new things which were not even considered till sometime back. The sad part is, with introduction of new rules, we keep moving back in the que. I feel like laughing at times, thinking how easy and quick we thought it would be since our documents are all in order.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

today is one of those days when I am feeling low and upset because of all the delay. Imagine, I have been telling people all along to be patient, it will happen when it has to, you just filed your application, relax, enjoy your time with family, save as much as you can..yada yada and right now I feel, what the heck.. 
mother of the god..... I need to do something to speed things or better still leave everything and run away.. apply for another country, maybe canada.. shoooottt.. I need to control my emotions before my mind explodes.

and then a friends calls, she is in Melbourne since 3 years now or is it 4. she says, oh I can so relate to your mindset. we went through the same back then.. (when it was so damn easy to go).. 

MP, I applied 9 months back, and today I feel I have lost my patience  completely


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Anj, 

The way I am thinking out of it is

1. Currently economic situation in Australia is not so good.It might be a difficult task to find the right job and even if you find it you may be able to bargain on salary front.

2. So much have been said and written about Indians in Australia and alleged racial discrimination against Indians, that the temperature might have increased in Australia also (like in India).

In both cases, if we wait a bit longer (say till 2009 end or early 2010) , it might help 

1. Recession may calm down. You get better job and salary
2. Temperatures will calm down too  

Manish


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for your concern manish

maybe I think different from everyone else, I might be wrong but I strongly feel:

1. I know there are not many jobs but one has to be open to taking up anything that comes your way, even if it is a retail opening or something that is nowhere close to your skill. when you have enough savings and you take up anything that comes your way, to keep the finances in control, it shouldnt be a problem waiting fro the right job.

2. I spoke to a lot of people I know, who are in Melbourne, both, students and citizens, even migrants on PR, they have not faced any such issue, they take precautions when moving out, dont step into trouble and keep indoors at night. According to them, they are not living in fear as they would have been had they been in High risk countries like India.

I am not trying to say there is no racial discrimination or otherwise, but those sitting there would know about the situations better than what we may interpret by just reading what the media write. Trust me, and this is coming from those residing there, it is not as bad as the media has made of it. I always question those who have been calling me off late and questioning our decision to move to AU, Are we safe here? Nowhere is safe and if we have to go find a job in India, will we get any? no. 

and coming to think of it, why are only students attacked? why not citizens or migrants? there must be something that students do to evoke such action. If it is Indians then it should be every Indian, not just students, after all, students dont have "I am a student" written on their face. (and I wont be going as a student-so I dont need to bother if its only students who are targetted-a positive way of thinking)

I am firm believer of fate, it takes you places, where you have to be and when you have to.

The main reason why we planned this move was safety, I dont feel safe in India after all the terror attacks and I am not willing to shell out the kind of taxes that we do here for the kind of infrastructure we get. India might be the future for the coming generation, but right now it is a total mess, the roads, the infrastructure etc. There is no problem with the country, it is the people and I am not the kinds who would stay back and think, Oh I will change the world. We are ordinary people leading a simple life.

as I said, today is one of those days when I am questioning everything and all the delays, trust me, tomorrow morning I would be as positive as I was yesterday, maybe more.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Anj

I understand the same because I have similar thoughts on this. 

One thing I wanted to tell about my patience, I am tring for the same since 2005. I tried 
once in 2002, but that time I was very new and was really not aware to what actually was 
needed inspite of boom related to VB programming in Oz and could not manage to put proper 
papers for ACS skills assesmets at that time. It was until 2005 when I got married and said 
my wife that this time I want to try again. Fortunately after a few local enquiries, we met 
an agent. 

I was best fitted for SRS at that time (110 points- regional Independent), but agent 
insisted for 120 points PR, based on Spouse's 5 points. You all know how much of effort is 
required to collect lots of paper work; running behind all past companies that I worked, 
reference letters and many other documents. After waiting patiencely for about 2 and half 
years, the application got pooled by 115 points. Spouse's 5 points were not allocated. 
Spouse had done successful skill assesment, she had 6 years work exp, 7 band in IELTS. The 
reason is as follows - During the process, she had to take maternity leave. We had applied 
for Visa after that.But after a year's time, CO was allocated and requested some information 
related to spouse's work from maternity leave till date of Visa application. I was really 
confused at that time as to what to do (mix of feelings -application was very near to final 
stage). One concerned person from Agency told that you can write a statement that spouse was under maternity and gave birth to a child and now caring the same. 
I thought that maternity leave would be OK and I was not aware of the recent work experince also applies to spouse and therefore she did not requested her org for the continuation work letter, but a bit misleading infomation drawned away everything. 

Last year I found my skills in MODl and started the process which compenstes rest of the 
reduced points for 175. I stood up and thought not to loose hope and try again, mean while I came across the expat forum and Iam very glad for the same. Iam also 
having apportunities to share my experiences and hope that others may gain some ideas or 
knowledge. My earlier application is still in the pool, spouse is still working, My resume which in pool reveals .Net C# skills experience, which are in critical shortage/demand, but how is it possible to look into the pooled application.

Hoping positively and rest is left to fate. Thinking that every morning rises with new oppourtunity and luck.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u will make it pk, just dont give up


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

hi
In addition to above affidavit fromat, If the bank account is on the name of parents and wants to support me in the assest statement/affadavit format, should I need to mention some statement like for e.g. ' We parents of ------- would be be supporting funds from below assets; something like that. If so , then please guide me on the same. 

Moreover, Do I need to write the purpose. for e.g. for funding while immigrating to Oz.. or it is not required? I have seen in some students affadavit, but Iam not sure about whether it is required here.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes pk u can give a declaration from your parents stating these are our assets and we are willing to support him incase he is not able to find a job or support himself.

The statement need not have the immmigration purpose mentioned but for the declaration from your parents it shouldbe mentioned.

All you need to do it go to a notary, tell them what you want and they will write it for you with your assistance.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks  
If I add spouse and 2 yrs child name into the state sponsorship appln, then the liquid asset amount would go around AUD 20k (principal)+10K+10k? please confirm. Just thought....If I put only principal applicant name into state sponsorship appln (only because lesser amount would be required), then would I be able to add them later at the time of DIAC appln. ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi pk, i dont think that would work, I mean, u do have a point but it can be an issue later.. why not consult an agent for the same??


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

ok...but 40k should be shown right? AUD 20k (principal)+10K(spouse) +10k (child) ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes and it has to be transferable assets like cash/bonds/fixed deposits etc. jewelry and property are not considered transferable assets. or u have to show property/jewelry worth. I dont know how the latter can be proved


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Anj, thanks for very quick response. Is it should be upto 40k or 35k would be considered.
have u heard abt National Savings certificates NSC's. Are they considered..Im little concerned on these.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am not sure about the NSC's pk, but can they be encashed immediately if you have to? and i doubt 35k would do, there was a thread a while ago where the application was turned down because of insufficient assets.

I too wrote to ACT deciding authority who said they are very strict when it comes to assets.


----------



## kaleem_7 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello Freinds,

I have read the above posts and found them very helpful. I am looking forward to apply for Skilled regional State sponsored visa for Western Australia. I a computer graduate and I have done Bachelor of Computers. My question is how much amount of finance do we need to show in order to get the sponsorship. I have read the immi.gov web site but it does not specify the amount for WA. I am planning to migrate along with my wife and son.

Thank your

Kaleem.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi kaleem

I think it is 20kA$ for most states for main applicant and 10kA$ for every dependent.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

I browsed through WA State Sponsorship web site's online application. And in the documents attachments section, there were 3 parts 1) Resume 2) Skills Assesment and 3) other.

My question is in the 3) part - Other: In this what all can I upload or attach 

I can think of Financial affidavit Document, but I have to prepare one. Meanwhile is it OK if I apply without the same. In addition, What about Qualifications Certificates, Are they needed to upload in this section? 

WA Skilled Sponsored or Skilled Regional Sponsored- which one would be better ? as Iam into .Net technologies and I have found from Internet search, there are lot of computer companies in and nearby Perth area.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Anj,
Again thanks for your encouraging words  . I will try my best.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi PK

we gave all documents that we gave for the visa. they need to check if your skill is required there and also the financial documents.

I mentioned this once before that the sponsorship can be denied if you do not provide financial documents and a commitment statement. I dont suggest you apply without those.

PK remember, regional sponsored would mean you stay at regional area and not in the main cities. check the list of states where you wont be able to live/work. having a lot of computer companies doesnt mean all have vacancies. check seek, careerone and other job portals to see what is the job scene there.


----------



## kaleem_7 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Anj!

No my question is that, can use the financial documents in the name of my spouse. for example, if she has some Fixed deposits on her name. Can I used them as funds in order to get the state sponsorship??

Many thanks,

Kaleem


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, u can, since both of you are going as a couple


----------

